# fabia vrs winter detail (pic heavy)



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello guys, well it has been 5 weeks plus since my car got any attention, i was put on a ban by the better half after we were in london due to me washing the car at a jet wash in stains :wall::wall: so i thought i would make this the one where it counts and do a full winter prep and sort. Know i started this on Friday when i got home from work and still haven't fully finished will be two moro.:thumb:

To give u a idea off what the car looked like this is after around 2000 miles driving.









































































































































:doublesho:doublesho
First job was to remove all the wheels and get them clean 
















they were cleaned with 
Espuma wheel cleaner
various brush and wheel mit. 
































followed by iron cut to help remove baked on break dust 
























each wheel was clayed with elite blue clay fantastic product alex and tardis 

















This was done for each and every wheel and left in the garage to dry off, my attention moved to the archers 
in the bucket it i have very strong mix off grime out and brushes 
this is what the archers looked like be four i started.

















































during 
































after









































Know knowing the car was covered in a think blanket off dirt deep as well wanted to start making a fresh so i mixed a very strong orange degrease applied to the body work.
























then it was rinsed down 
50/50 off the dirt removing it self 
















Zaino had done its job off making a short work so i then mixed my megs hyper wash and snowed the car down and used detailing brushes to the caps.








































got my two buckets with z7 and my zymol sponge out and completed the full wash 
















buckets after 








:doublesho
i then went around with iron cut and sprayed the full car
































then went around auto smart tardis
































then i rinsed the car down again and got my clay ready dodo lube and elite fine yellow clay 
























then a last snow foam remove what was left and rinsed with the open house
































dried off 
























looking better at last 
that was nearly end off day two but be four then i wanted to started protecting the wheels and mats.
the wheels were started with jeffs prime
























that left them looking like this 








i then used fk hi temp paste wax 
























and all 4 first coat on 








then the mats started 








gave them a good hover 
























then sprayed with a week apc 
















brushed in then vax wet extract








leaving them like this 








and protected with 303 fabric guard.








then today i started by applying a second coat of high temp on the wheels i did this with the number plates as well once this had cured for a couple off hours i sprayed over with zfx to just to give it extra protection..
then my attention tured to the body work protection know i would normal go for the zaino but wanted to try some think new.:thumb:
started with auto glym hi defo paint cleanser








this left the body work looking like this 
















followed on by one off two coats of collinite as my lsp 








leaving 
















know i left the first coat for two hours followed up by a second after that
know why that was doing its thing i turned to a few off the little details to start with the archers were looking dull 








so using this neat








left them looking like so 








this was then completed with all the other archers 
then on to the exhaust 








prime on the out side 








and 
twins 
















i then wanted to get rid off the smell off smoke inside the car so i used the following








leaving a nice smelling interior 

then on to the black trim out side using tardis had removed my protection in quite a bad way :doublesho
















so using dodo sn gloss sealant








restored the gloss 

















know the glass was cleaned with snoax glass cleaner i want say any think but watch for the review coming next day or two :thumb:








know i had done all the little bits i wanted to add sum sparkle so i used gloss it concourse 








leaving the car looking like 








































so thats how it stands two night tomorrow i will finish the interior all ready wet vacuumed so that jobs done its just the final touches.

but one thing i wanted to do when i removed my wheels the nuts were looking very very sad 








so a night in a bath off auto detox c 
















left them like this on saturday morning 








removed all the crap 
then i used grey primer know me mother flipped at this point :lol: cant understand why....








know i am no painter and have very small experience but i was happy 
















they were treated with zfx b4 i screwed them in 

Day 4 guys and i am on the home straight at last 
Know we seem to have had a bit off rain over night so got some pics off my lsp doing its job :argie:

























know last night i did wet vacuum the interior to help dry it out and that helped so much.

















sprayed with apc and scrubbed in and then wet vacuumed extracted.
So opened the doors let some fresh air in and started on the last touches,
i went around all the seals with swissvax seal feed and i love this product.










then i completed all the door shuts with my trust zaino z2 








this was left for good half hour to help bond :thumb:
why this was doing it thing i mixed a week apc 








cleaned all the dash including the vent's








then my dashboard was protected using poorboys natural look again one off my favorite products 
















Car was given a final hover to remove all dust and bits that had droped on the floor :wall::wall:








fresh air freshener 








by god it doesnt smell like a old mans ash tray no longer :thumb: 
and last but not least it had to come out and play was zaino z8 to go over the full exterior 








:argie::argie::argie:

leaving the following

























broken vent on the list to replace next year :wall:

















































































So guys thats my car completed and last time it will be washed this year the lsp should see me throw till march/april 2011 :doublesho i have protected all fabric with 303 and i have rubber mats on order to replace the fabric one's.

comments good or bad

tom


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol at the bolts in the house! Great write up Thomas, shes lookin spankin!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Enjoyed that so far Tom. Some top products being used too!

May I ask what the orange degreaser you used was? I am using Surfex HD as my de-greaser but fancy a citrus based one! 

Look forward to the next update. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work tom :thumb: still liking the espuma revolution i see 
we'll have to have a 'detailing day' when winters out the way 
anything on the glass (rain repellant) as winters here?..


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

amiller said:


> Enjoyed that so far Tom. Some top products being used too!
> 
> May I ask what the orange degreaser you used was? I am using Surfex HD as my de-greaser but fancy a citrus based one!
> 
> Look forward to the next update. :thumb:


you can it was Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash very orange smelling the amount i used to cut the dirt back :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> lol at the bolts in the house! Great write up Thomas, shes lookin spankin!


me mother wasnt to happy at that one bit was worse with the black paint :lol:



-Kev- said:


> nice work tom :thumb: still liking the espuma revolution i see
> we'll have to have a 'detailing day' when winters out the way
> anything on the glass (rain repellant) as winters here?..


sounds like a plan to me bud 
the glass is waring XtraVue - Nanofilm Professional Glass Sealant and has been for the last 8 months still beading like day 1 but i will top up once alex gets them in stock :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work and write up, I gave my Silver vRS and winter detail this weekend too.............:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

know i sold you my zymol sponge without trying it tom, but i think im going to have to get one again and actually give it a try..


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

HC1001 said:


> Nice work and write up, I gave my Silver vRS and winter detail this weekend too.............:thumb:


i like silver it normal hides the dirt well :lol: the seats are a pig though :wall::wall:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> know i sold you my zymol sponge without trying it tom, but i think im going to have to get one again and actually give it a try..


trust me kev your one you sold me was the one i used in this detail but its ready for a new one start off 2011, they r fantastic i have used 3 this year but very worth it :thumb::thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

-tom- said:


> i like silver it normal hides the dirt well :lol: the seats are a pig though :wall::wall:


Yeah they are a PITA.... but I love them!! :thumb:

Final shine is top stuff for the exhaust, I will have to get some Iron cut, it looks good!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

HC1001 said:


> Yeah they are a PITA.... but I love them!! :thumb:
> 
> Final shine is top stuff for the exhaust, I will have to get some Iron cut, it looks good!!


iron cut u cant go wrong, it helps get what claying cant get out..


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

-tom- said:


> iron cut u cant go wrong, it helps get what claying cant get out..


I have some marks on the corner of my alloys, I'm going to have to see if Iron cut will remove them.

Your wheels looks spot on fella..............:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

iirc, toms used iron cut on some wheel pitting before..
tom - looking on monzacarcare now


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

HC1001 said:


> I have some marks on the corner of my alloys, I'm going to have to see if Iron cut will remove them.
> 
> Your wheels looks spot on fella..............:thumb:


trust me bud they arnt they are in need off a refurb next year, around the air value they r really bad bubbling :wall::wall::wall:

the iron cut will sort that out..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate - Good write up


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work...

I had to do a double take at this picture:










I thought the front had fell off the stands and was resting on the brakes!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Super work Tom and now that is dedication on your own motor..........:thumb:

Like all the small things you have done that will make a big difference over time but it looks spot on in the final pics............


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> Nice work...
> 
> I had to do a double take at this picture:
> 
> ...


thats what my neighbors thought but they were hidden and the back had the jack under it the hole time so the back was higher.



Baker21 said:


> Super work Tom and now that is dedication on your own motor..........:thumb:
> 
> Like all the small things you have done that will make a big difference over time but it looks spot on in the final pics............


cheers si i am shattered but its worth it all as u know, its not finished yet but will be 2moro :thumb:


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Great write up Tom, gave me a few ideas for my silver Vrs :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Black-Cat said:


> Great write up Tom, gave me a few ideas for my silver Vrs :thumb:


Cheers get some pics up when completed


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Finished guys and last pics added enjoy 

tom


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Great work and write up mate!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thehogester said:


> Great work and write up mate!


cheers bud


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking results tom :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> cracking results tom :thumb:


Cheers kev was long hard slog but happy with it


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

excellent work!

I have a silver Furbie as well, so its good to see how good it can look!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

certainly worth it :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers for the comments keep looking at her :lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Real attention to detail there Tom, bet your Mum wasn't happy about the overspray on her kitchen tiles though... :doublesho

XtraVue is back in by the way! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## chris68 (Sep 4, 2007)

Great write-up Tom. Looks lovely. 

Chris


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> Real attention to detail there Tom, bet your Mum wasn't happy about the overspray on her kitchen tiles though... :doublesho
> 
> XtraVue is back in by the way! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Cheers Alex, the blue and yellow clay r a fantastic product i would go a lot further to say better than some off the primness brand clay. On the over spray yes i was shot for it but your clay helped removed it.:thumb: on xtravue will order this month when paid :thumb:



chris68 said:


> Great write-up Tom. Looks lovely.
> 
> Chris


Cheers Chris


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work and attention to detail mate. Great write up too


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Stunning work and attention to detail mate. Great write up too


Cheers Russ one off the benefits off silver defects are very hard to see... there are a few remming.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice write up enjoyed reading that.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

GSVHammer said:


> Nice write up enjoyed reading that.


thanks hadnt completed a right up in ages.so made this one the one.:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very thorough job sir. :thumb:

What did you think of the Concorso gloss?

So many products I want but have no money for! :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

amiller said:


> Very thorough job sir. :thumb:
> 
> What did you think of the Concorso gloss?
> 
> So many products I want but have no money for! :lol:


cheers bud  concorso gloss very very good and a nice product to use


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

pics are not showing


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Damien89 said:


> pics are not showing


sorted


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

excellent job there mate, looks immaculate now


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> excellent job there mate, looks immaculate now


Thank you


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

good work! a nice write up, giving me some inspiration to get up off my backside and give the 207 a full going over


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

X18JAY said:


> good work! a nice write up, giving me some inspiration to get up off my backside and give the 207 a full going over


Cheers bud or-though the weathers not been kind at the moment :wall::wall:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looking much better now Tom, should be protected till through the winter now no problem. But did leaving the wax to cure for 2 hours? what was it like to remove, i've never used that wax before.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

good work, if i ever wanted a cheap diesel run around the fabia would be top of my list.


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

hello mate, fantastic work love the car can i ask what products you used for the interior to get rid of the smoke smell and where from cause mine stinks many thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ant_s said:


> looking much better now Tom, should be protected till through the winter now no problem. But did leaving the wax to cure for 2 hours? what was it like to remove, i've never used that wax before.


i left the wax for around half hour then left it for another hour and half befour i went and applied my next layer. :thumb:



SteveTDCi said:


> good work, if i ever wanted a cheap diesel run around the fabia would be top of my list.


I love it but its going next year i want to go back to petrol and the new vrs i just cant get enough off it 



jspeed2 said:


> hello mate, fantastic work love the car can i ask what products you used for the interior to get rid of the smoke smell and where from cause mine stinks many thanks in advance :thumb:


for the inside i used the Dakota Odor Bomb Odour Eliminator new car scent has left the inside very fresh set it off and leave it inside all closed up for nearly 3 hours. then wet vacuumed with a mild apc mix all the interior then air freshener to top it all.

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/dakota-odor-bomb-odour-eliminator-p-381.html


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Tom, absolutely pukka, great job, first class attention to detail & wicked finish :thumb:

Beautiful :thumb:

Mike S:wave:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Tom, absolutely pukka, great job, first class attention to detail & wicked finish :thumb:
> 
> Beautiful :thumb:
> 
> Mike S:wave:


Cheers mike pm replied to 



ahaydock said:


> Great work :thumb:


cheers bud


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great Tom.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Looks great Tom.


Cheers Robbie, if i had come to you in stains i think i would have been on a longer ban :doublesho:lol:


----------

